#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-10
<hazmat> hallyn, are the lxc-attach patches in the upstream kernel? i noticed your natty-lxc ppa kernel is a bit out of date wrt to the latest natty kernel, and was just curious if the functionality is already available in the latest natty kernel
<hallyn> hazmat: no, it's not.  ebiederman just resubmitted them and it looks goodto go upstream soon.
<jeremyn> i'm trying to ssh into a new ec2 instance running ubuntu 10.04 with putty and it's timing out. i've imported the .pem file into putty. any ideas? i read something about having to open port 22 on a "security group" but i can't figure out exactly what that means
<jeremyn> answer: i had to fix the security group. it was in the beginning instructions.
<kim0> jeremyn: cool :)
<jeremyn> it looks like i can't or shouldn't do anything to delete the ubuntu user, is that right?
<kim0> not unless you know what you're doing :)
<kim0> jeremyn: it's the default adminstrative user .. so I wouldn't delete it .. just create another one if you need to
<jeremyn> are the changes i make to the ec2 instance persistent? if i terminate the instance, will i need to reconfigure settings and stuff?
<obino> jeremyn: changes to the instance are temporary, they will disappear once you terminate the instance
<obino> as well as whatever you put on the ephemeral storage
<jeremyn> so if i (for example) add a user, and then terminate the instance, and then restart the instance, i'd have to re-add that user?
<obino> if you just restart no, if you terminate and re-run run-instance then yes
<jeremyn> that's super bad
<obino> why? if you really need to create a specific image you can bundle your own
<obino> otherwise you can use boot from ebs
<obino> or you can use cloud-init to prime the instance at run tie
<obino> time
<obino> the latter is very clean
<obino> and you can replicate it as many time as you like
<obino> what I am saying is that the cloud is a different model
<obino> the persistent storage is only in S3 and EBS
<jeremyn> for the "boot from ebs" option you mentioned, i don't think that's available for micro instances, which is what i'm using
<jeremyn> if i understood the options i was presented with when i set this up
<jeremyn> if i selected the ubuntu image labeled "instance", then "micro" was an available option. if i selected the image labeled "ebs", then micro wasn't an available option
<obino> that's right
<obino> micro won't allow you to boot from EBS
<obino> you can try to use cloud-init to get your user added at boot time
<jeremyn> so what i really want is basically a vps that allows for (a) openvpn and (b) a persistent irc login. there's no data storage other than some configuration so do you think the best approach is to just get it set up how i want and then save a custom image?
<jeremyn> or is ec2 just not the right answer?
<obino> that's one way. If you know how to configure it and you can script it, you can pass it as user meta-data: if the instance has cloud-init it will run it and set it up for you
<obino> this way you can re-create at will whenever you need it to
<jeremyn> also it looks ec2 doesn't use static IPs, so i'd have to get a domain name for this as well
<jeremyn> or reconfigure my client if the server terminates
<obino> you can use elastic IP
<jeremyn> pricing says it's free to use an elastic ip for the first 100 remaps and then 10 cents for each additional remap. if i just left it running most of the time, would that be well under 100 remaps? i'd hate for amazon to get super glitchy one night and find my instance has gone up and down 10000 times in the course of a few hours
<obino> you will have to assign it manually
<obino> so you decide how many time you want to do it
<jeremyn> oh, so doesn't mean if my instance gets rebooted and continues to use the same IP i assigned it before, instead it means if i have two instances and decide to reassign the IP from one to the other
<obino> you have to use command to associate and disassociate the IP
<obino> euca-associate-address and euca-disassociate-address
<skrewler> jeremyn: i use ebs backed micro instances all the time
<jeremyn> skrewler: ec2 vs "standard" vps, looking at price and configuration, it really seems like vps is the way to go. i can see ec2 is great for some stuff but it just doesn't seem to make sense for this
<skrewler> ah im reading up some more.  you just want this to run IRC from?
<jeremyn> a vpn+persistent irc, and maybe some other stuff
<scalability-junk> go for a vserver at hetzner.de
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-11
<koolhead11> hi all
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-12
<Viral> hi all, ##aws directed me here. I'm having issues getting the low latency kernel running on ec2 : https://gist.github.com/623aa20f9de9b7a5ae44 any suggestions?
<smoser> fyi, in 5 minutes there is a meeting at UDS (you can participate remotely) regarding https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-cloud-images
<smoser> information on how to participate remotely at http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Ubuntu-Developer-Summit-UDS-Remote-Participation
<smoser> you can get in irc channel with /join #ubuntu-uds-jokai
<smoser> and then listen to ice cast audio also
<Kyle__> I'm getting warnings & errors tryign to use the CLI euca-* programs, and after that starts happening, I can't log in via the website either.
<Kyle__> Warning: failed to parse error message from AWS: <unknown>:1:0: syntax error
<Kyle__> Sound familiar to anyone?
<chetan-> smoser: you around?
<obino> Kyle__: if you cannot login to the webUI, can you check if the CLC is up? Also, did you source eucarc and do you have a http proxy on your network?
<Kyle__> obino: I did source it.  I also copied the eucarc to the server itself, and tried it from there, no joy.
<Kyle__> As far as a proxy, I do have one, but my system isn't configured to use it.
<obino> the error you got is either: the CLC is not running, or you are not talking to it
<obino> well at least usually
<obino> you can check if the CLC is still running, for example looking at the cc.log: is it growing?
<Kyle__> obino: OK.  I'll check for CLC next time (I rebooted it since nothing was running on it at the time)
<Kyle__> Interesting.  cc.log is stalled out (half a line, stamped 20 some minutes ago is at the end).
<obino> then it looks like the CLC stopped
<Kyle__> /etc/init.d/eucalpytus-cc restart ?
<obino> try the eucalyptus-cloud restart first
<Kyle__> I don't know what happened to the damned thing.  It was fine for over a week.
 * Kyle__ is still waiting for the cloud restart to finish.
<obino> it's fairly unusual for the clc to stop working
<obino> if it happens again, please check the cloud logs
<Kyle__> obino: I'm trying to figure out what's wrong, considering this would be the second time it happened today.
<obino> that's weird: nothing in the logs?
<Kyle__> And I'm an idiot, var is getting full
<obino> ok, that may be bad
<Kyle__> and it looks like magically everthing will work now.
<obino> :)
<obino> glad to hear that
<Kyle__> So now can you give the tin-man a heart
 * Kyle__ sighs.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-13
<juergenchiu> hi, does anybody can help to solve my problem here?
<juergenchiu> I have a UEC environment with 1 CLC and 1 node with UEC 10.10
<juergenchiu> I used Managed-NOVLAN mode before, but right now I need to change it to "SYSTEM" mode
<juergenchiu> then I modify the "/etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus.conf" file in CLC and node side (follow the eucabook network section), and reboot
<juergenchiu> but when my instance reboot, the ip address still used the virtual IP address, I can't get the DHCP server ip address
<juergenchiu> except the /etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus.conf file, is there anything I need to take care?
<juergenchiu> thanks in any comment
<TeTeT> juergenchiu: sudo restart eucalyptus CLEAN=1 on the node and the front-end
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, I did it
<TeTeT> juergenchiu: with CLEAN=1 ?
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, but do you mean even reboot, the eucalyptus will keep the original config?
<TeTeT> juergenchiu: yes, it does
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, I did "restart eucalyptus-cc CLEAN=1"
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, is that correct?>
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, oh....sorry...you mean I need to restart "eucalyptus" , not "eucalyptus-cc"......right?
<TeTeT> juergenchiu: yes, but you need to restart the nc as well
<TeTeT> juergenchiu: yeah, I usually restart eucalyptus, not eucalyptus-cc. And on the NC eucalyptus-nc
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, ok, I got it
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, maybe that's the point
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, btw, do you have experience on running windows instance?
<TeTeT> juergenchiu: nope
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, ok.....thanks  :)
<TeTeT> juergenchiu: good luck with that!
<juergenchiu> TeTeT, :)
<Kyle__> Why would an image be stuck in "pending" for over an hour
